# Uber - Wollongong/ Illawarra



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

any information going about if or when Wollongong might happen ?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Prestige Bears said:


> any information going about if or when Wollongong might happen ?


I would also like to know. Although based on how the central coast launch went i dont have high hopes.


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I would also like to know. Although based on how the central coast launch went i dont have high hopes.


What happened on Central Coast ?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Prestige Bears said:


> What happened on Central Coast ?


Well Uber is there but the trips are seldom and usually far away so not worth it. It might be better in the future.


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

It is very spread out population over a large area


----------



## RexDaddy71 (Sep 20, 2016)

I asked on Twitter the other day and got the response, "....Not just yet....but we are growing every day so keep an eye out for updates from us".

This could mean anything


----------



## UberKiama (Mar 2, 2017)

Good Morning. Uber is launching in Wollongong, Shellharbour and Kiama on the 16th of March.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is a link to the Uber statement about the launch on 16 March in Wollongong, Shellharbour and Kiama: https://newsroom.uber.com/australia/wollongong-your-uber-is-arriving-soon/.


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

UberKiama said:


> Good Morning. Uber is launching in Wollongong, Shellharbour and Kiama on the 16th of March.


UberKiama how well do you think it will be supported? Much on Illawarra radio or in mercury about it? Did I read it's only X not any other platform? Cheers


----------

